# Any Better POD companys in the UK???



## 321go (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi guys. Im really really struggling to find a DTG fulfiller/dropshipper that have prices that I can actually make a profit from. At the moment I have a supplier that I found on ebay but can only do A4 size one colour vinyl prints. They are great for some of my stuff, but i want to start a new brand and go in a different direction. My new designs will be full colour with lots of details, so need to be DTG printed. Screen printing is not an option because I can nowhere near afford the investment in stock. I need something like cafe press/zazzle, but without the extortionate pricing. I really cant understand why dtg is so much more expensive when an average dtg print cost about .35 and companys charge between £14 and £16 per shirt PLUS vat and postage!?!? how can I make a profit on that?!? My current printer uses vinyl which is more expensive per print, and charges just £8 per T including vat and postage.
Iv been searching the net for months to try and find a uk company with a half reasonable price but i am completely lost. I recently found 'branding2go' but you need to use one of their free websites which is action packed with the name of their comany and their software supplier, and worst of all, you have to enter your paypal/card details before they reveal the postage costs, which will definately have customers hitting the back button.

If anybody can help me out or knows a contact, please let me know, Im also posting this in the uk specific area, but by the looks of things its rarely used, hense why im posting here


----------



## TPrintDesigner (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi

The software logo on a www.branding2go.com store can be removed in seconds with a small piece of code. I will be happy to tell you how to do it. If you don't want to use the Branding2Go domain name for your store then you can map your own.

The reason shipping prices can't be included in the shirt price is because they change depending on which country they are going to. FYI there is no markup on shipping. The prices are Royal Mail cost prices.

You can add as many custom pages as you like to a store, you could add one that displays the shipping prices so your customers will know upfront.

Finally.. you don't even need to use the store as your "shop front". Many people use Etsy, Ebay and other places to take the sale and then process the job through the store and input the customer details for shipping.

Hope that helps.


----------



## 321go (Aug 13, 2011)

TPrintDesigner said:


> Hi
> 
> The software logo on a www.branding2go.com store can be removed in seconds with a small piece of code. I will be happy to tell you how to do it. If you don't want to use the Branding2Go domain name for your store then you can map your own.
> 
> ...


 oh I see, I didn't realise I could add my own content pages, that would certainly make branding2go a viable option. But if I were to sell them on my own store and placed every order myself would an invoice or details of branding2go be sent with it? 
I'm presuming you work for/own branding2go? I have to say it is the best fulfilment company that I have found in the uk so far. I'm still going to keep looking to see If I can find cheaper but branding2go is looking the best option as things stand at the moment. So I might well have to take you up on that code offer! 
Thanks!

Dan


----------



## TPrintDesigner (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi

I don't want this post to start looking like a free advert for what we do. Can you give me a call during the day and I will tell you the answers and let you know what features are around the corner.


----------



## 321go (Aug 13, 2011)

Certainly, I will call you tomorrow, thank you.

Dan


----------

